# Problem mit gebrochenem Rahmen



## Irvine78 (21. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab einen Riss in meinem neuen Lapierre Team DH. Leider läuft das mit der Garantieabwicklung über den Händler (Hibike) überhaupt nicht. Ich hab ihnen vor fast drei Monaten alles zugeschickt was sie wollten, seitdem nichts mehr gehört, außer das sich lapierre wohl nicht meldet.

Hab lapierre auch schon über die offizielle email angeschrieben, keine Antwort.

Hat vielleicht irgendwer ne emailadresse von einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter von lapierre, am besten gleich aus der richtigen Abteilung.

Wär auch für weitere tips froh wie man das beschleunigen könnte.

Gibts da keine Frist bis wann die für Ersatz sorgen müssen?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Dirk


----------



## Ortenaubiker (28. August 2016)

Hallo,

im Prinzip läuft das wie mit meiner Kaffeemaschine, Brief per einschreibe mit Frist zur Klärung binnen 1 Woche, sollte LaPierre oder Hibike darauf nicht reagieren kannst du sofern noch Garantie vorhanden ist dein komplettes Geld einfordern. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. August 2016)

Ich würde erst einmal mal bei Lapierre anrufen und versuchen, die Sache telefonisch direkt zu klären und den Sachverhalt zu äussern...normalerweise lassen sich die Hersteller nicht soviel Zeit. (Hibike ist bei mir allerdings jetzt erstmal auf dem Index)..später kann man dann immer noch andere Geschütze auffahren..

*Lapierre Deutschland 
Mondscheinweg 7 
Deutschland -  83671 Benediktbeuren 
Tel: +49 8857 698691 
Fax: +49 8857 698692 

*


----------



## Irvine78 (30. August 2016)

ist ja top, die sitzen dann bei mir ums eck. hibike hat sich nach unzähligen emails mal gemeldet. ich geb ihnen jetzt mal noch eine woche, dann werd ich mal lapierre deutschland kontaktieren.

Danke an alle für die infos.


----------



## McSchocko (5. September 2016)

Hi, meine Freundin hat auch ein gebrochenes Lapierre. Leider führt der Händler kein Lapierre mehr und daher ist es mit dem Kontakt schwierig. Die Nummer vom Deutschland Vertrieb ist nicht (mehr) vergeben. Gibt es eine email Adresse vom Hersteller? Habe im Netz nichts gefunden.


----------



## smak (12. September 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich würde erst einmal mal bei Lapierre anrufen und versuchen, die Sache telefonisch direkt zu klären und den Sachverhalt zu äussern...normalerweise lassen sich die Hersteller nicht soviel Zeit. (Hibike ist bei mir allerdings jetzt erstmal auf dem Index)..später kann man dann immer noch andere Geschütze auffahren..
> 
> *Lapierre Deutschland
> Mondscheinweg 7
> ...



Dieser Standort existiert schon seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr! Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass du bei Hibike mit netten Worten und Geduld nichts erreichen wirst. Schriftlich eine Frist setzen, danach direkt zum Anwalt gehen!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## smak (12. September 2016)

McSchocko schrieb:


> Hi, meine Freundin hat auch ein gebrochenes Lapierre. Leider führt der Händler kein Lapierre mehr und daher ist es mit dem Kontakt schwierig. Die Nummer vom Deutschland Vertrieb ist nicht (mehr) vergeben. Gibt es eine email Adresse vom Hersteller? Habe im Netz nichts gefunden.



Die Reklamation muss über einen Händler erfolgen, Lapierre kommuniziert leider nicht wirklich mit Endkunden. Im Prinzip kann das jeder LP Händler abwickeln, jedoch haben viele keine Lust dazu! Hier im Forum tummeln sich ja ein paar LP Händler (und lesen mit Sicherheit mit)...


----------



## saturno (15. September 2016)

smak schrieb:


> Die Reklamation muss über einen Händler erfolgen, Lapierre kommuniziert leider nicht wirklich mit Endkunden. Im Prinzip kann das jeder LP Händler abwickeln, jedoch haben viele keine Lust dazu! Hier im Forum tummeln sich ja ein paar LP Händler (und lesen mit Sicherheit mit)...



richtig, die lesen sicherlich mit und lachen sich einen. für hibike werden die wohl nicht ins feuer springen....


----------



## smak (15. September 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> richtig, die lesen sicherlich mit und lachen sich einen. für hibike werden die wohl nicht ins feuer springen....



So sieht es mit Sicherheit aus! Zumindest war das auch meine Erfahrung, als ich vor einiger Zeit dieses Problem mit Hibike und LP hatte.


----------



## H.J. (17. September 2016)

also das hört sich ja so an als ob Lappiere ein richtiger Scheißladen ist, Garantiebawicklung miserabel, Ersatzteile gibt es wo?, Verarbeitung schlecht, mein Hinterbau knackt und ich kriege es nicht weg, Konstruktion geht besser, Fahrverhalten ok ...
Also ich werde definitiv kein Lapierre mehr kaufen


----------



## bonusheft (19. September 2016)

Würde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe Lapierre als recht großzügig erlebt. Nach vier Jahren bekam ich als Austauschrahmen das aktuelle Modell inkl. Dämpfer und einiger Teile, mit denen ich den Rahmen auf 26" und Schnellspanner umbauen konnte, wenn ich denn gewollt hätte.

Allerdings bist Du bei der Abwicklung Deinem Händler ausgeliefert. Und das dürfte das Problem sein. Wenn der sich nicht dahinterklemmt, kann es sehr lange dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (22. September 2016)

H.J. schrieb:


> also das hört sich ja so an als ob Lappiere ein richtiger Scheißladen ist, Garantiebawicklung miserabel, Ersatzteile gibt es wo?, Verarbeitung schlecht, mein Hinterbau knackt und ich kriege es nicht weg, Konstruktion geht besser, Fahrverhalten ok ...
> Also ich werde definitiv kein Lapierre mehr kaufen



und womit begründest du das????? in sachen garantie/gewährleistung/kulanz, ist immer erst mal der händler zuständig. und wenn es da klemmt, kann der hersteller nix dafür. ersatzteile gibt es da, wo du dein bike gekauft hast, sollte man wohl annehmen.


----------

